# Strength of British military falls for ninth year



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.

Strength of British military falls for ninth year


----------



## Pilot1 (Aug 16, 2019)

They have the United States to protect them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> They have the United States to protect them.


As far as I know the US has pushed the UK into various armed conflicts. Not that it wasn´t the UK´s own fault - after all they gave up on their sovereignty.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year


Totally ass-backwards assessment.
The Brits can't afford a large standing army because socialism eats up all of the money. Right now they're paying for millions of migrants that are living off of the rest of the country's taxes.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 16, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> They have the United States to protect them.



they can SKILL UP


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...


The US debt clock shows they can´t afford a military as well.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Really, you think the military is causing the debt clock to spin. Why do idiots always blame military spending for the debt when entitlement spending is nearly 4 times military spending?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Carrierfleets and hundreds of bases abroad are totally optional und you can´t afford them, period.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Both of you are right.


WE can't afford ANYTHING, because our financial situation is a death spiral. But is not the fault of a reasonable sized military, but unsustainable entitlement growth.


----------



## K9Buck (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You can thank the U.S. for your freedom.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Not on this planet, in this time.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


The huge entitlement payments of your government are necessary due to the financial holes of pure capitalism. If you had have a solid health system like we do, you could even expect a surplus.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Last time I checked we got millions of refugees and even terrorist attacks.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Think differently. The carriers and bases are why you need them.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Except that similar out of control growth of entitlements is, as far as I know, universal among FIrst World Nations.


So, with all due respect, unless you can show me that I am wrong on that fact, your point about capitalism, is not only refuted, 


but ....


Well, let's leave it with refuted.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We have a different system here. Health insurance is an obligation and people cannot be rejected. We have less comedones between the production of a medicine and its receiver.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Think rationally.  It's a violent world, likely to become more so.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I guess your gov has the pretension to be superior to all others combined. In fact, however, it is impossible for the military to invade Venezuela.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Militarily?  I'm for it.



Bleipriester said:


> In fact, however, it is impossible for the military to invade Venezuela.



Why would we?  If necessary, we can raze it from the air.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Militarily?  I'm for it.


Granted. But it isn´t realistic and the effort doesn´t justify the costs. Actually, the costs could lead to a collapse similar to the one of the SU.




Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why would we?  If necessary, we can raze it from the air.


Bolton, Pompeo, Trump, they all dream of the invasion. Because bombing Venezuela would not earn them a drop of oil or allow them to exercise control over it.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Militarily?  I'm for it.
> ...



It's a moot point.  We have no military interest in Venezuela, and Meduro's regime will eventually fall of its own weight, as do all such systems.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Bolton: The United States will not rest until Maduro resigns  | tellerreport.com

A system like that in Venezuela, which enjoys massive and active support of over half of the population, is not going to fall, not even due to a large scale invasion. A regular western country would already have fallen under this pressure.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



All Marxist based systems are short-lived.

Had Venezuelans not disarmed five years ago, it would be over.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Your evasion is accepted as an admission of defeat.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Actually, Venezuela is not an utopian Marxist based system. And again, guns for personal defense are still allowed in Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Ok, then.

People are dying: Insulin being rationed as drug prices rise
Elderly couple found dead in apparent murder-suicide, note says they could not afford medical care


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



If you're in the Maduro Fan Club.  Otherwise, no.


----------



## Correll (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Are you sure you want to pretend to be too stupid to understand what I challenged you to do?


Because if I have to walk you though it, like you are a child, I will treat you as a child from now on.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Who is we? Where do you live?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Where you live I don't know - but you are not a native German and you have absolutelly nothing to do with Germany. We lost by the way this year 2/3 of our air force. And this in times of deepest peace. Two jets had a collision.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2019)

Pilot1 said:


> They have the United States to protect them.



Everyone protects the own colonies. The Prussians Bavaria and you England.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2019)

K9Buck said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



Thank you. Now take your soldiers and bring them home or let them here. But when Donald Trump should like to visit Germany, then he should think about hat Hitler survived more than 40 attempts of assassination, what doesn't mean Donald Trump will survive only more than 1. No one here is able to give any guarantee for his life.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Sure is the USA a violent world.


----------



## Augustine_ (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year


9th?  Hasn't it been falling for hundreds of years at this point?


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 16, 2019)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



Since Marx ("I am not a Marxist") is dead.



> Had Venezuelans not disarmed five years ago, it would be over.



Let me ask you someting else. What for heavens sake has the USA to do with Venezuela? Why do you care always about the problems of other nations? When you had not changed the result of world war 1 then the nationalists of the world (specially France and England) had lost and the mult-nationalists (specially Austria and the Osmans) had won. So what? When the unionists had lost the civil war against the confederate states, then would exist today three instead of two countries in the North of America. So what? Why do you do all this bullshit, which you are doing?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 16, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year









in this picture their are 3 military men and only 3


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yea, I want to be more like Germany. Check the news you ignorant nazi, Germany has a shrinking economy and is essentially in recession.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


I know that and you can keep your "suspicions" solely based on my nickname. As if a German would use zaangalewa, btw.
Those pilots have not enough hours in the air and the jets are not properly maintained and this is why two jets that are alone in vast space, perform a crash. That did not happen once in Syria, where the SyAF flies the oldest planes in a very high frequency.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Augustine_ said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...


No, for 9.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


It is not in a recession, that´s just Polish onanism.
In fact, our second quarter saw a minus of 0,1 % but in order to have a official recession you need to two sequent quarters with a minus.
The current minus affects many countries and will ultimately hit its origin, the USA.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...-driving-fears-us-could-follow/?noredirect=on


----------



## Trizub (Aug 17, 2019)

mudwhistle said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...



You think the UK is socialist when it's got the most right wing government it's had for years, probably ever?

Your migrants statement is nonsense.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Our economy is the engine of the fucking planet. SOrry that we can't always be pulling you along as much as you would like.


We would improve it if we could. We are trying. But we have a lot of morons who want to just give up.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


The vast share of the US economy is subjected to US consumption. How can that affect us? In fact, when there is a decline of German money making in the US, that doesn´t affect us, as well. I will still go out and buy my stuff, do exactly like I did before. That´s fear mongering of US agents. If the US goes down, we won´t have a real problem.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





I'm sure that you just happen to have a 70 billion a year trade surplus with US, and that you don't care about that money at all.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


The surplus is good for looking at it but it has no effect here on the ground. The most German exports go to EU member states, anyway.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Asshole - do you know who's the the most responsible factor for this? Exactly: the USA. Every German company who trusted in the USA or Great Britain gets now serios problems. Additionally break the import markets of China down for all companies from the western world, because all people of the western world are Nazis - ah sorry: US-Americans - for the Chinese. And you are indeed right. The markets not only from Germany but also of the complete western world are essentially in danger to break down - and not only this - this process is able to be for the USA an irreversible process. The USA destroys in the moment not only the western world and the world economy - it is also doing suicide. It will need decades until someone will be able to trust in the USA again.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Where you also have a healthy surplus. 


Don't get me wrong. I think you guys are on to something. I've often cited your trade balance as something we should try to emulate.


AND your manufacturing employment.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Idiot.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The typical nonsense from Trump - he is not calculating the US-services as for example operating systems, internet companies like Amazon and so on. Asides: The shareholders of German companies are in most cases not Germans. Germans are in general not big shareholders - nowhere - in no country - also not in the own country. Indeed we are not a rich country - we are hard workers, that's all.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




1. Standard government data, nothing to do with Trump at all.


2. If you have a link making the case that such numbers are wildly inaccurate, I would be happy to take a look.


3. Until then, you guys seem to have a policy of large Trade surplus, presumably because your citizens vote for politicians who think that is good for your citizens. I understand why you would deny this.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



... No. I say nothing about Trump and what he lies or what he reads ...  Everything is so unbelievable stupid what this man says and what he is doing ... A waste of time ...



> 2. If you have a link making the case that such numbers are wildly inaccurate, I would be happy to take a look.



Make a link to your brain and learn to think on your own.



> 3. Until then, you guys seem to have a policy of large Trade surplus, presumably because your citizens vote for politicians who think that is good for your citizens. I understand why you would deny this.



What for heavens sake has Germany to do with the USA? Nothing at all, isn't it? So how comes your unbelievable stupid president to the idea he has to tell Germany what it has to do or not to do? When he likes not to buy something then no one forces him to buy something. His problem - not the problem of anyone else in the world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We only need an own international working payment system. You can see, Russia is successfully performing a re-orientation. We don´t even need to. It is fear mongering. When I go out and by stuff, nothing is made in USA. We can have problems if we won´t act.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

QUOTE="Bleipriester, post: 22938183, member: 41102"]





zaangalewa said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


We only need an own international working payment system. [/Quote]

Do we?



> You can see, Russia is successfully performing a re-orientation. We don´t even need to.



Wonderful. But we need Russia. Russia is a neighbor too. The USA is not a neighbor. The USA lives on another continent.



> It is fear mongering.



What is fear mongering?



> When I go out and by stuff, nothing is made in USA. We can have problems if we won´t act.



When I go out and buy stuff nearly nothing is made in Germany. So what?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


In fact, those morons are exporting a lot of production means to China, burying their own market. You shouldn´t emulate that.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > They have the United States to protect them.
> ...


exactly = ''as FAR ''as you know


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year


They don’t have to worry

The US will protect them for free


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Do we?


Yes. Do you know how we trade with Iran? With stone age barter.




zaangalewa said:


> Wonderful. But we need Russia. Russia is a neighbor too. The USA is not a neighbor. The USA lives on another continent.


Yes, Russia delivers important resources reliably and without conditions. We should deepen that partnership.




zaangalewa said:


> What is fear mongering?


Angstmacherei.




zaangalewa said:


> When I go out and buy stuff nearly nothing is made in Germany. So what?


More than you think is made in Germany. Foodstuffs ect. All made in Germany, moron.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...


Not for free. The remaining soldiers will have to partake in Uncle Sam´s next war.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Pilot1 said:
> ...


So name a conflict of the past 30 years where the UK didn´t partake.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


you really fk up this time 


> As far as I know the US has *pushed *the UK into various armed conflicts.


1. you even admit you don't know for sure/researched/etc this
2. PUSHED--please prove they were pushed and did not willingly help


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Do we?
> ...



So what?



zaangalewa said:


> Wonderful. But we need Russia. Russia is a neighbor too. The USA is not a neighbor. The USA lives on another continent.



Yes, Russia delivers important resources reliably and without conditions. We should deepen that partnership.[/quote]

Who is "we"? Germany?



zaangalewa said:


> What is fear mongering?



Angstmacherei.



zaangalewa said:


> When I go out and buy stuff nearly nothing is made in Germany. So what?





> More than you think is made in Germany. Foodstuffs ect. All made in Germany, moron.



Okay - then I will buy in future the German bananas and oranges and not tomatoes from Greece, Italy, Spain or Netherlands and sardines not from Marroko and ... ... ... On which planet do you live, Pseudo-German?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 17, 2019)

Trizub said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Weird how it may be the most rightwing....but that's only because of the influence of Islam. 
Islam is as rightwing as you can get. 

But the fact is....Socialism is rightwing compared to Communism.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Okay - then I will buy in future the German bananas and oranges and not tomatoes from Greece, Italy, Spain or Netherlands and sardines not from Marroko and ... ... ... On which planet do you live, Pseudo-German?


Oh, Bananas are not made in Germany?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


The butt crawlers of course willingly help but are unable to act independently. You could have figured that out by reading my whole comment!

Smelly Cauliflower-Johnson considers to join if Phrump attacks Syria again


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

The UK no longer has a colonial empire to defend

They don’t need much to defend their island


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The UK no longer has a colonial empire to defend
> 
> They don’t need much to defend their island


Good they don´t mess with the Russian, right?
Don´t get me wrong. I am lucky those regimes have little power to raid other countries.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


you have NO proof at all--just babble crap


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Proof for?


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


''PUSHING""


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


It is pushing nonetheless. There would be no British initiative.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


impressive evidence


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The UK no longer has a colonial empire to defend
> ...



Russia is not the military powerhouse they once were
NATO can crush them

That is why Putin needs Trump to upset the alliance


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I have serious doubts that Nato can crush Russia. In fact, the European militaries are not much of a help. You can hear Trump raging about that. He knows, he cannot take on Russia alone but with those European reserve gear armies it would be even harder.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Russia is a paper tiger
They have large numbers of troops, tanks, planes, ships

But they are poorly trained, poorly maintained and obsolete. 

Those allies could easily handle Russia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


>


The table is useless. For example Germany does not have 408 tanks or 710 aircraft. We have twenty-nine Tornados and four Eurofighters ready for combat. 95 tanks ready for combat.
Not a single submarine is ready for combat.
Even brand new stuff is trash. Out of 97 tanks, planes and choppers newly delivered, only 38 were ready for combat.
The table also shows the impressive number of US aircraft but doesn´t take Russia´s exquisite air defense into consideration.

Less than half of German jets ready for action
Bundeswehr: Neue Panzer nur bedingt einsatzbereit - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
Landesverteidigung ungenügend: Mehr als die Hälfte der Leopard-2-Panzer nicht einsatzbereit
Alle U-Boote kaputt - Deutschlands Flotte macht Zwangsurlaub


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


..if Russia [ USSR ] FAILED, you trust their military is ''just as good''?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


In fact, times of Jelzin are over and the Russian military is back.
Vladimir Putin says Russia's military is stronger than any potential foe


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The USSR failed but that doesn´t affect the ability of planes to fly. Not anymore.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Russia is the king of empty numbers
Their tanks and planes are mostly targets
China has 750,000 troops, but their primary mission is to control the Chinese population 
The ranking is based on all factors

Germany has modern equipment and is well trained


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



They may be able to fly “most” of the planes but most are obsolete, poorly maintained and the pilots are poorly trained

Targets


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Do you really believe Putin thinks his military is stronger than the US?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


Russia´s air force is modernizing. Not to be underestimated. However, before a plane can reach striking distance of a plane, a S-400 missile got it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


All he needs to do is protecting his forces from air raids. And he has the means to do that.
You are talking about obsolete stuff but all your stuff is still from the cold war.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Their tanks are considered the best, alongside their air defense. The Chinese military numbers 2 million by the way.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Very true
Fighter planes and bombers are becoming obsolete
But stealth technology makes planes harder to intercept
Drones and cruise are the future


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The US military will never abandon manned aircraft. Drones are upcoming but easily downed. Many drones were downed in the Syrian war for example.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That is why we are fielding stealth technology

Our drones are not designed for air to air combat. But taking a pilot out of the equation allows the drone to be smaller, more maneuverable and withstand more G forces
Also, nobody cares if a drone is lost
We do care if a pilot is lost


----------



## harmonica (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I thought they would use them in tandem??
like they would drone and manned tanks?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The Russians say stealth is overestimated and their air defense can hit stealth planes. Also, in a war Russia vs USA, the most expensive stuff doesn´t count but the most available stuff. So it will be a war of F-16 and F-15.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Can’t hit what you can’t see
They say it is overestimated because they don’t have it 

The most expensive stuff will provide the most lethality and be the least vulnerable

Russia Makes Some of the Deadliest Weapons on Earth (But There Is a Problem)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Stealth is overestimated. Serbian S-200 shot down stealth bombers and Syrian S-200 even defeated a F-35i.
The more expensive stuff becomes the less combat power you get per buck.
However, Russians have to deal with the sanctions, I don´t think they will forget.
I hoped, the whole scenario would become obsolete with Trump becoming US President but as we can see, the who doesn´t matter.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




Your words, from above. :"The typical nonsense from Trump "

And then you come back at me, can claim that you "say nothing about Trump"?



I see this from lefties all the time. THey attack Trump for "lies" or saying "unbelievable stupid", but in their statements and claims, they end up lying and saying unbelievable stupid shit.


And always, without the slightest hint of self awareness.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




Got it, you can't back up your claim.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




BLEIPRIESTER was complaining about how economic problems of the US, were effecting or going to be effecting Germany.


That is what the topic was, when you jumped into the thread.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Interesting. First I have heard of this.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


It is not new. It would be better for us if they would buy products not productions means that will make us buy their products. That´s all due to short term profit maximization. However, that´s the "free" market. It is always looking for the cheapest labor.

Export of machines from Germany to China


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Did a Russian Made S-200 Missile Strike an Israeli F-35 Back in 2017?

However, the evidence cited by Southfront seems rather tenuous. Hours after the Israeli military announced the strike on the Syrian missile battery, Israeli media reported that an Israeli F-35 had been damaged by a bird strike two weeks before (Google translationhere). The plane reportedly landed safely, but the Israeli Air Force did admit that it wasn’t sure whether the plane will fly again. Israel has taken delivery of only seven F-35Is so far, with a total of fifty on order.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


You have cited the relevant facts. Just after confronting a Syrian air defense site, Israel reported an already two weeks old bird strike. FFM accomplished.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


No evidence of Syria actually shooting down an F 35


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The USA is not "effecting" Germany. The USA is in war against everyone and noone and against everything and nothing. And Trump hates Germany very much. So the question for some of the German business partners is "Trump or Germany". They choose Trump, because he has a bigger influence and is more mighty than Germany. The strategy of Trump remembers me somehow to the strategy of the Nazis. Still only in business affairs - but who knows how this will end. Economy wars and real wars are not far from each other. In case of Donald Trump I see a clear line that he prepares a nuclear war. 
_
In Germany they came first for the Communists,
and I didn't speak up
because I wasn't a Communist.

Then they came for the Jews,
and I didn't speak up
because I wasn't a Jew.

Then they came for the trade unionists,
and I didn't speak up
because I wasn't a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Catholics,
and I didn't speak up
because I was a Protestant.

Then they came for me,
and by that time no one was left
to speak up for me.” _

*Martin Niemöller 

*


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


No evidence but denying is childish.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...





1. If you don't think that the US is effecting Germany, take it up whiht Blei. That was his point.

2. The US is not at war with everyone.

3. Trump does not hate Germany. 

4. YOur Godwin smear is noted and dismissed. I hope you were lying.

5. We dont' want to be the world's bitch on trade. We're not going to go to war to not buy your shit. That is not how such wars go.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Trump is lying. If the US was "the world´s bitch on trade", there should be a serious economic downturn and demise of US companies.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...




1. Why would there be a serious economic downturn? The money is still being made, just by Chinese and Germans instead of Americans.


2. US companies have adapted to be part of the process. They are fine. It is the American worker that has paid the price.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Not really

Shooting down an F 35 is quite an accomplishment. No F35 was shot down. The only evidence suggests minor damage


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I said the word "effect" is to weak. The USA tries intentionally to destroy Europe and Germany.



> 2. The US is not at war with everyone.



The USA is in war against everyone and no one and against everything and nothing. No one in the world knows what the next mad idea will be, which will come from Washington. Real problems no one is discussing any longer in the Trump-American government and nonsense gets a high priority.



> 3. Trump does not hate Germany.



A good one.



> 4. YOur Godwin smear is noted and dismissed. I hope you were lying.



You have the impertinence to call me a liar in an intrigant way of political propaganda?



> 5. We dont' want to be the world's bitch on trade.



A what?



> We're not going to go to war to not buy your shit. That is not how such wars go.



The problem is that it was never for any US-American any problem not to buy Chinese goods or German goods. But suddenly defines the Socialist for the superrich Donaldo Trumpo, what the US-cititzens have to buy and not have to buy. And the worst problem is what Trump destroys. His style of government is incompatible with international politics. It needs much more than only the time of a government to proceed in international affairs.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> 1. Why would there be a serious economic downturn? The money is still being made, just by Chinese and Germans instead of Americans.


It is because foreign actors are more likely to invest money made in the US elsewhere, for example their homeland.




Correll said:


> 2. US companies have adapted to be part of the process. They are fine. It is the American worker that has paid the price.


What Trump also keeps secret is that almost one third of the German cars sold in the USA are also made in the USA. There, German companies provide Americans with quality jobs while I can eat shit.
Here Are All the German Vehicles Built and Sold In the United States

The American worker pays the price for US companies that relocate their facilities to Mexico and elsewhere and Trump promised to punish them.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...





You're not making sense.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

I will take any NATO trained pilot over a Russian pilot


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


There is actually no claim that the F-35 was shot down. Still, it was an air victory as the S-200 dealt enough damage to the plane to disable it.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Why would there be a serious economic downturn? The money is still being made, just by Chinese and Germans instead of Americans.
> ...




1. Agreed and there has been serious consequences in the US. Read up on the Rust Belt.

2. Germany has TWICE the level of manufacturing employment per capita than we do. Any complaint you have about how things have gone, we have had done to US, double.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Sure - I am a Red Indian and not an US-American.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> I will take any NATO trained pilot over a Russian pilot



After a war between Russia and the USA will not any longer exist someone, who makes stupid comments about weapons and wars.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I will take any NATO trained pilot over a Russian pilot
> ...



Anyone from NATO can beat Russian pilots

They have superior equipment, training and tactics


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


A minor damage would not lead to the aircraft being permanently grounded. I guess the pilot was lucky he did not have to deplane over Hezbollah territory.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Our manufacturing is also not what it was.
If you ever visit Germany, you can stop by in Remscheid (where I am), famous for industry back then. You can walk the "Trasse des Werkzeugs" (Route of the Tool), an industrial railroad back then and see all the dead factories.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Germany has TWICE the level of manufacturing employment per capita than we do. Any complaint you have about how things have gone, we have had done to US, double.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


And Germans in the car industry well fed as they earn TWICE as much as American car factory workers.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Agreed. If your corporate leadership is following in our footsteps, you should fight back with all that you have.


Cause they will fuck you, and your communities, while lining their own pockets, while their lap dogs in the pop culture and education teach your children that it is because you are stupid.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


They can and do, at least a little bit. Only 40 % of the parts of a car must actually be made in Germany in order to brand the entire car made in Germany.


----------



## Correll (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




I wish you luck in your attempts to push back at the corporate assholes who want to fuck you and then tell you it is all your own fault. 


Trust me. YOu think it will suck. But you have no idea. AND you have no idea what smug assholes those people will be to you, if they get their way.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

Correll said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Not all of them. And at least VW is government run.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Why for heavens sake should someone in the NATO like to attack Russia?



> They have superior equipment, training and tactics



A good reason to lose a real war. ´"Superior" equipment is continously defect, not available, to expensive ... and so on.  By the way: The German industry delivered during world war 1 to England detonators for grenades, which had killed German soldiers. And I heard the patriot system of the USA costs a lot of money - but is indeed nothing else than scrap. The Russian system seems to be much more better.

And when the Russian leadership - whoever this is now and will be in the future - will not answer with a total destruction of the whole planet ...  Okay. It needs not any word in this context any longer. You gave the main control over your military machine and your nukes in the hand of an unbelievable stupid man - an emperor with naked clothing and a very restricted psychological structure - ... u-n-b-e-l-i-e-v-a-b-l-e.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Not exactly scrap. Still, the Russian systems are certainly better.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ... And Germans in the car industry well fed as they earn TWICE as much as American car factory workers.



Anti-German: This means smaller profits in Germany than in the USA. And I guess there will be reasons for, which have to do with the USA and international business, because everywhere in the world pay German manufacturers fair wages in context what's fair in the local economies. And the German car manufacturers in the USA pay the people, which they qualify at the same time too. They just simple use our "mediaeval" dual vocational education system - but this costs additional money in the USA, because the public part comes not from the state as it is in the public school system of Germany. But this means also "our" people in the USA should be able to find good jobs anywhere else, when we will have to close the manufactories in the USA - a step which will come inevitably, as far as I can see, because I fear we are not able to sell cars "made in the USA" in China any longer.

As far as I can see we will lose within the next 15 years 50% of the business in the USA - and we will lose in the next 10 years 75% of the business in China.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I heard Patriot is scrap - it is not doing, what it should do. Soldiers are by the way in general destructive scrap makers. It's a waste of time and energy of all mankind to fight against each other instead to fight for all mankind and for all and every known life in the universe: the life of our own planet. With best greetings from planet Noah, Anti-German.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ... And Germans in the car industry well fed as they earn TWICE as much as American car factory workers.
> ...


Fact:
"In 2010, Germany produced more than 5.5 million automobiles; the U.S produced 2.7 million. At the same time, the average auto worker in Germany made $67.14 per hour in salary in benefits; the average one in the U.S. made $33.77 per hour. Yet Germany's big three car companies—BMW, Daimler and Volkswagen—are very profitable."
How Germany Builds Twice As Many Cars As The U.S. While Paying Its Workers Twice As Much

You should know that cars are not just a branch in Germany but "the branch".
Whether your predictions come true or not. You will see that the companies are not prepared for the future. Their thinking is short term. Managers don´t get the big money by implementing effective long term strategies but by delivering the quick buck.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


"German": Generally true but that´s just wishful thinking. Fact is that people are Germans, Americans, Russians, ect. That´s human. Group building is normal. And there will be conflicts and we must be prepared for this conflicts.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



VW has in Germany the highest salary of the leading managers compared with the average wages of the executing workers. An unsocial company.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



"Bavarian" in your case



> Generally true but that´s just wishful thinking.



What is wishful thinking? That all mankind wastes their time and energy with the nonsense to kill each other?



> Fact is that people are Germans, Americans, Russians, ect. That´s human.



What a nonsense too. That's the idea nationalism.



> Group building is normal.



25-50 people in a stoneage horde is normal.



> And there will be conflicts and we must be prepared for this conflicts.



What a bullshit. Who needs conflicts? Eat cornflakes.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Your world peace is wishful thinking. Once you are in power, war becomes an option. And we are not in the stone age.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Did I say something about world peace? But if you are interested read Immanuel Kant "Zum ewigen Frieden".



> Once you are in power, war becomes an option.



To fall on a stair and to break the own neck is an option too.



> And we are not in the stone age.



We are not only able to throw with stones - we are also able to throw with nukes. That's without any doubt a progress - because who throws kills himselve in this case. And all mankind! But that's only a collateral damage.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You meant world peace. That´s the same. Not going to happen unless a power takes it all.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I mean that you don't live in Germany and that you are not a native German.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I am just a half native German. Not that it is of your concern. They probably fished you out the Mediterranean Sea and now you are a "Bavarian".


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 17, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Whatever. Everyone is child of god. But you don't know what war is - what's typical for the neverending winners of the English speaking world - and you used the logic of the sentence "the winner takes it all" so your dream is to fight the last fight where you finally will be the winner and peace will be, because everyone will be the same idiot as you are. The simple truth is: You will lose your last fight and you will have to leave this planet how you came to this planet: naked. But did you enrich god during this time? The most worthful matter in the unverse is the most seldom living matter. Did you protect all and every life? Lives more now? In a better way?



> Not that it is of your concern.



I trust in god - so your madness not worries me. There's for sure a way to heal you, but for sure not against your own will.



> They probably fished you out the Mediterranean Sea and now you are a "Bavarian".



No. My ancestors lived here since some few decades of thousand of years. And in the "mare nostrum" I prefered the military operation "Sofia" - what had worked with less publicity. They saved people and fought the same time against the criminals, who bring people to the idea to travel in such a life-threatening way. But Europe is not able to continue this operation because of some criminal governments, which are perhaps also under influence of the US-American government and their criminals.

But let me say here: I excuse myselve for everything what I ever had argued against private sea rescue. Sorry, sorry and sorry again. You are a sign of hope - not only for refugees.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Whatever. Everyone is child of god. But you don't know what war is - what's typical for the neverending winners of the English speaking world - and you used the logic of the sentence "the winner takes it all" so your dream is to fight the last fight where you finally will be the winner and peace will be, because everyone will be the same idiot as you are. The simple truth is: You will lose your last fight and you will have to leave this planet how you came to this planet: naked. But did you enrich god during this time? The most worthful matter in the unverse is the most seldom living matter. Did you protect all and every life? Lives more now? In a better way?


I don´t know what you are talking about and where you take your accusations from. I just told you that when there are groups that there will be conflicts. Your funny, colorful ideology of not having nationality and Weltbürgertum has boosted your ego, that´s for sure. In your pseudo-humanitarianism you feel, you think you are better than others. But you are not. You just picked another group of people that you are eager to help. People that have thousands of Euros to pay the smugglers. There are many Germans that could use some help but it is your stupid ideology that dictates that those Germans are fine and have everything they need, just because they cannot fall below a certain level of wealth.





zaangalewa said:


> I trust in god - so your madness not worries me. There's for sure a way to heal you, but for sure not against your own will.


No comment!




zaangalewa said:


> No. My ancestors lived here since some few decades of thousand of years. And in the "mare nostrum" I prefered the military operation "Sofia" - what had worked with less publicity. They saved people and fought the same time against the criminals, who bring people to the idea to travel in such a life-threatening way. But Europe is not able to continue this operation because of some criminal governments, which are perhaps also under influence of the US-American government and their criminals.
> 
> But let me say here: I excuse myselve for everything what I ever had argued against private sea rescue. Sorry, sorry and sorry again. You are a sign of hope - not only for refugees.


The operation is seriously flawed and the "Libyan government" is Al-Qaeda and almost gone, finally.

EU´s ten points plan to reduce African immigration could benefit Al-Qaeda


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever. Everyone is child of god. But you don't know what war is - what's typical for the neverending winners of the English speaking world - and you used the logic of the sentence "the winner takes it all" so your dream is to fight the last fight where you finally will be the winner and peace will be, because everyone will be the same idiot as you are. The simple truth is: You will lose your last fight and you will have to leave this planet how you came to this planet: naked. But did you enrich god during this time? The most worthful matter in the unverse is the most seldom living matter. Did you protect all and every life? Lives more now? In a better way?
> ...



Sure not.



> and where you take your accusations from.



Which accusations?



> I just told you that when there are groups that there will be conflicts.



And I answered: "_Who needs conflicts? Eat cornflakes._"



> Your funny, colorful ideology [>/Quote]
> 
> Which ideology?
> 
> [Qui9ote]of not having nationality and Weltbürgertum has boosted your ego,



What you called normaI I called an expression of the idea "nationlism". And "Weltbürgertum" is not a word I ever used in my life. I say only "I am a citizen of the world" - what is not in any conflict with the fact that I am a Bavarian, who hates it to travel and loves the own country. This remembers me to an Ashkenazim (I have also ancestors, who are Ashkenazim) with the name Albert Einstein and the Greek philosopher Diogenes (_"I pissed on the man who called me a dog. Why was he so surprised?"_)



> that´s for sure. In your pseudo-humanitarianism



Indeed I love everything what has to do with science and truth. And one of the people I admire most is the Lordchancellor and humanist Sir Thomas More.



> you feel, you think you are better than others.



I am a child of god. Nothing is better than to be a child of god. In my meditations I found out everyone is a child of god. But some don't know it. That's the only difference.



> But you are not.



Not? Okay - but how do you know this? Or better: How do you know that any person who you meet on planet Earth is for example not Jesus, the Christ? Specially if it is a refugee or a child or both?



> You just picked another group of people that you are eager to help. People that have thousands of Euros to pay the smugglers.



You don't notice any longer that you speak the whole time, while you try to speak with others,  speak only with the tattoo of your person, which others burned in your brain, isn't it?



> There are many Germans that could use some help but it is your stupid ideology that dictates that those Germans are fine and have everything they need, just because they cannot fall below a certain level of wealth. ...



I said more than only one time Germany is a rich country with a poor population. And I think everyone has to be taken serios ... it was really mad what this woman said in the video. But freedom exists not only for rich people. Also poor refugees have rights.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


See more Weltburgers coming:
Italien: 27 „Minderjährige“ verlassen die Open Arms – 8 davon an Land spontan volljährig › Jouwatch

See the NGOs´ motivation:
Italienische Fernsehjournalisten: Schlepper und NGO stehen in Kontakt miteinander

And don´t blame me for both sources being right-wing. The others simply don´t report but fap on each criminal arriving. I don´t want to know what this shits have done to their countrymen to get their fifthly fingers on the cash for the smugglers, it takes a German at least a year of hard labor, rather way more. Once in our country, they push women and children under trains, rape and pillage. They need to be shot on sight, together with their corrupt politicians and criminal NGOs.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Okay. First of all you broke her now a strict German law. But you are (1) not a German and (2) you don't live in Germany, because you wrote this lines here in the daylight of the USA and not in the middle of the night in Germany. Otherwise I would go now to the police and inform them about you. The crime you made is to say "Wenn sie erst mal im Land sind werfen sie Frauen und Kinder unter Züge, vergewaltigen und plündern. Sie müssen auf der Stelle erschossen werden, zusammen mit ihren korrupten Politikern und kriminellen Helfern (NGO's)". I translated it for our secret services, so they are able to find the German key words easily, when they take an automatized look. This is an "Aufruf zur Gewalt" an "instigation of violence". In English words: You are a terrorist, perhaps a member of a terrorist organisation. There's nothing to tolerate from me any longer what you say. You are definitily a criminal.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll

Funny your funny. But no one in the world trusts in Trump. And a long time after Trump will be gone, no one will trust in the USA any longer.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll
> 
> Funny your funny. But no one in the world trusts in Trump. And a long time after Trump will be gone, no one will trust in the USA any longer.




The world has gotten used to the US being their bitch on trade, immigration and defense.


That is why the push back from the world.


YOu don't trust US? You don't need US? 


Kick US out of Nato. Right now. NO waiting.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll
> ...



Okay. Lost in abstracta. BMW tries to kill the USA by producing more than 2 times more cars in the USA than BMW sells in the USA? That's how BMW tried to destroy the USA? And that's the reason why Trump destroys the business of BMW in the USA and in China?

And the NATO - if you did not notice this - is not existing any longer. It's only a living undead organisation meanwhile. The end of the NATO was made from Donald Trump, when he made the anti-European decision to cancel the INF-treaty with Russia. This decision made the NATO to an inner problem of the USA and killed the character of an alliance. The way of the USA is it to see in themselve the master of the universe - and in all others only slaves.


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...





1. I said nothing of bmw, or killing the US. 


2. So, if NATO does not exist, then why do you allow the stationing of tens of thousands of us military in your country? That is not something you do with a country that you do not trust. That is something you do with a country you trust COMPLETELY. 


You Europeans talk a lot of shit about US. But it is just talk. YOu cut your military to the bone, because you know we have your back. And for all your talk, you will never ask US to leave so that you can take responsibility for your own defense.  Even though the conventional threats to you have never been lower.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


We Germans don´t use apostrophes in plurals. The plural of NGO is NGOs.
Your "Aufruf zur Gewalt" is a lie, you are restricting my freedom with your criminals and pc, instead. I am just invoking Article 20 of the German constitution:
"(1) The Federal Republic of Germany is a democratic and social federal state.

(2) All state authority is derived from the people. It shall be exercised by the people through elections and other votes and through specific legislative, executive and judicial bodies.

(3) The legislature shall be bound by the constitutional order, the executive and the judiciary by law and justice.

(4) All Germans shall have the right to resist any person seeking to abolish this constitutional order, if no other remedy is available."


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You said practically Germans are abusing the USA by doing business with the USA. I  gave you a concrete example where you are able to see on your own what a totally stupod nonsese it is, what you say. You intentionally ignore this information. That's all.



> 2. So, if NATO does not exist,


 I called it "living undead"



> then why do you allow the stationing of tens of thousands of us military in your country?



I do not allow this and I do not forbid this. We never had problems with your soldiers. I hope we never will have to send them home scalped.



> That is not something you do with a country that you do not trust. That is something you do with a country you trust COMPLETELY.



Okay. You say here it's for the USA totally unimportant whether Germany trusts in the USA any lpnger or not. You are right: It is unimportant. You are an adult nation. You have to know what you are doing on what reason. And we have to know how to react on what reason.



> You Europeans talk a lot of shit about US.



Not at all. You talk only bullshit about Europe - since ever.



> But it is just talk. YOu cut your military to the bone, because you know we have your back.



You overestimate the USA.



> And for all your talk, you will never ask US to leave so that you can take responsibility for your own defense.  Even though the conventional threats to you have never been lower.



I don't know on what strange form of fantasy planet you live - but did you ever hear the expression ABC-weapons? It's very nice when superman in a comic kills with a baseball bat nukes - but this is not reality.


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> (4) All Germans shall have the right to resist any person seeking to abolish this constitutional order, if no other remedy is available."


It is a very interesting passage. What does it mean? The right on uprising?


----------



## Correll (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...







My point stands. YOu talk shit, about not trusting US, but allow US to keep tens of thousands of our troops in your country.


That is a sign of immense trust.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > (4) All Germans shall have the right to resist any person seeking to abolish this constitutional order, if no other remedy is available."
> ...


Also. It is my right to defend myself against a bunch of people trying to deprive me of my rights. I have the right to kill them.


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


And what these rights are?


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...





Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Do you know what a Bavarian cares about such Prussian rules? Nothing at all, idiot from the USA. Asides: the English expresion is NGO's - the German word is "Nichtregierungsorganisationen".



> Your "Aufruf zur Gewalt" is a lie,



You made a very clear "Aufruf zur Gewalt". Nothing to doubt about. You are a criminal.



> you are restricting my freedom with your criminals and pc, instead.



I call a criminal "criminal". Just a few minutes ago I heard Germany will hire additionally 400 policemen, who will take care in the future specially also for such delicts in the internet.



> I am just invoking Article 20 of the German constitution:
> "(1) The Federal Republic of Germany is a democratic and social federal state.
> 
> (2) All state authority is derived from the people. It shall be exercised by the people through elections and other votes and through specific legislative, executive and judicial bodies.
> ...



Then let me tell you: You are a criminal, who hurts German laws. Every German has the right to resist against you and your criminal organisaiont if you try to overtake Germany. The crime you made here is still without any effect, because you are not a German and you don't live on the territory of the federal republic of Germany. This unimportance changes totally, when someone says he killed someone, because you wrote to kill someone. Then I'm very sure also the US-American police or FBI or whatever other organisation of the USA likes to find out more about you and the possible terror organisation in your back.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Then you are not familiar with US free speech. Anyway: There is no call for anything.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


Any form of violence. For example, two years ago they tried a lawsuit against me involving the judiciary. I have been accused of horrible things like throwing large (like an adult´s fist) stones at children, blocking a major road, and more stuff. There was no attest or witness, not even the children, but the attorney didn´t care and wanted me to be gone as dangerous.
The judge changed his mind and acquitted me, otherwise this attempt of the filthy Schweinevolk to put me down would have been a plot against our democracy and I would have had the right to fight my way through the hordes that try to deprive me of my freedom. With guns, with nukes, whatever.


----------



## ESay (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ESay said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Yeah, it would be interesting to see you doing this. Something tells me that you will end up dead or behind bars.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

ESay said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ESay said:
> ...


So alternative is being behind bars until death. Unacceptable.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are a criminal - that's very clear.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Correll said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No.



> but allow US to keep tens of thousands of our troops in your country.
> 
> That is a sign of immense trust.



Or a sign of fear and anxiety or a sign of laziness and lethargy or a sign of calmness and composure or ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


How does it come then that it is not me who is in prison but Rackete?

Rescue ship captain arrested for breaking Italian blockade


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 18, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Captain Carola Rackete made good job and she was anyway only a very short time in custody.

Tell me another thing. The stones in the size of a fist - did you throw this stones against children and women of refugees? If so what did you do - or what did your criminal organization do - to make this women and children so fearful, that they did not like to tell this the judge, who had to set you free because of a lack on evidence?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


No, I was set free because if was throwing such a stone at a car with a kid in it, there would have serious damage done to the car and not a mysterious bill of 160 €.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You failed and the car had only a scratch. And now you like to murder every stranger, every politician and everyone who helps other people. Who survives in your sick logic?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


It´s just your sick logic. Funny, the bill was also imaginary. That´s Schweinevolk evidence.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Okay. You are a lost soul. You made yourselve to an entrance point of the hell into our world. I have to accept this. My prayer is for everyone who has the duty to stop you, when you will attack others. You took the sword - you will fall by the sword.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 19, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are an idiot and that is the whole story. I am robbing you and use the money to flee your shithole.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Your real problem is you are not able to flee your self. Your own character is punishing you.


----------



## skye (Aug 19, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year



I don't feel sorry for them..

They should stop with their Globalism, New World Order scheme ....One World Government crap

They are going to lose.They are losing..... Idiots.

Oh well.....never interfere with your enemy when he is in the process of destroying himself  .


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Nope, your problem is being a Besserbürger. Besserbürger feel superior until their daughter is found in a hole, raped and slaughtered halal. They then feel bad and think they were not nice enough to migrants and that´s all their fault. It is, indeed.

14 years old raped and murdered by Turk and Iraqi, offensive against AfD begins


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

skye said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...


Yes, they are losing idiots. That doesn´t make them your enemy.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No one in Germany, who I know,  is using words like "Besserbürger" (coming from "Besserwessi", I guess) or words like "Schweinevolk"  - coming from antisemitism, I guess. Your own avatar "Bleipriester"  is totally obscure; not a German word but "tin-priest" could be a somehow a translation.I guess this is an empty phrase in the English language too.

And you are a sick criminal. It's funny when a criminal thinks crimes of others make him to a holy man.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year




Wrong....the core responsibility of the state?  Providing welfare checks....... and that is draining the money from everything else....if not for the U.S....Europe would be speaking Russian.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are attacking me constantly like a clown. You´re a clown.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Whatever, whoever I am is unimportant for you. You are dangerous for yourselve - and for everyone else.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Buffoonery. You are the dangerous guy - in support of the import of rapists and murderers. We don´t see women and children in your little boats. Finally shut up with your accusations.


----------



## skye (Aug 20, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Don't be so rhetorical , lol......I was only using a known phrase to explain how I feel about them.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2019)

skye said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


They are losing constantly, giving up on the political weight the EU could have in the world. That makes them sheep among wolfs.

Our foreign minister hits the nail on the head, but such statements die away:


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You underestimate that every propagandist of a Nazi-ideology - like you - has first to shoot me down, before I let shoot them down refugees, politicians, firemen, doctors, nurses, policemen and so on. You are for me the same godless terrorist as every godless Islamists, who blasphemes to have a god-given right to be a murderer. No one ever got such a right nor will anyone ever get such a right from god. You left every argumentative level, propagator of mass- murder. You are the criminal subject on your own, which you try to see in other people.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 21, 2019)

@skye

I hope you know what you agree with. A German proverb says "mitgegangen, (mitgefangen,) mitgehangen" - verbally "gone with, (caught with,) hanged with".


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Our German foreign minister is since March 2018 Heiko Maas. Sigmar Gabriel was foreign minister from January 2017- March 2018. Gunther Gabriel is an important politician of the Social Democrats of Germany. The Social Democrats of Germany were the only political party of Germany, which did not vote once for Hitlers "Ermächtigungsgesetz" (=enabling  act). So Gunther Gabriel is far - very far - from your Nazism.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I thought you are going to hide behind children like the filthy cockroaches/suckers that surround me but that´s ok for me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 21, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


Oh, yes, that Maas grimace, crawling before Trump and co. Disgusting.


----------



## Vagabond63 (Aug 21, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year



Another glowing "success" for capitalist free enterprise. Recruitment was handed over to a private company which has signally failed every recruitment target, every year since it took over.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ... I thought ...



You have not only a little idea what means to think and to feel, garrulous windbag, hateful one.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 22, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Heiko Maas is an excellent foreign minister. When the Iran - or others - mean they have the right ot attack this clear diplomat and his clear message and my  nation, Anti-German, then this is not a problem of Germany.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ... I thought ...
> ...


Shitbag sits in his Bavaria while our cities drown in shit.

"Im März wurde eine 18-Jährige auf Usedom bestialisch ermordet. Auf Facebook zeigen sich der Täter als „Gutmenschen“, Antifas und AfD-Hasser.
Fassungslos steht der Gerichtssaal vor dem Motiv: Die jungen Männer wollten einen Menschen sterben sehen."
Usedom: Mörder von schwangerer Maria sind Antifa-Anhänger


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


I am sure you love this guy, who helps fascists to take over a democratic and free country for Trump.

"Offensichtlich ist auch die deutsche Diplomatie bzw. der derzeitige Außenminister Maas, bereit und Willens mit der extremen Rechten in Südamerika und mit Trump zusammenzuarbeiten, um einen Regime Change in Venezuela zu unterstützen.
Das Motiv der Anti-Maduro-Koalition liegt auf der Hand: es geht darum, die von Hugo Chàvez, Maduros Amtsvorgänger, eingeleiteten Sozialreformen ( soziale Gerechtigkeit und Demokratie (!) für Millionen, so z.B. auch für die Ureinwohner, Mestizen und Afro-Venezulaner) wieder zurückzunehmen und sich die Ölvorkommen Venezuelas einzuverleiben! Denn Venezuela besitzt die größten Erdölreserven weltweit."
Blog: Anti-Maduro-Koalition ǀ Maas und Venezuela — der Freitag


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You are an extremist. This show your lines here. You try to make out of this most bestialic form of murder a justification for your own pervert ideas. The two psychopathic adolescents had destroyed their brains with drugs. One of them has an irreversible brain damage - the other one is totally irreal too. Your Trump-propaganda strategy is in its irreal concept not far from this two beasts.

The real shocking fact behind this murder is it, that the first time in the history of Germany someone is accused who had the motivation "desire to kill". This is by the way a reason, why I would punish you as drastically as possible for your break of the German laws by your instigation of violence. Perhaps you have destroyed your brain with alcohol and drugs too. Stop immediatelly to use alcohol or drugs - that's what you are able to learn out of this murder. Only 18 - 20 years ago this two murderers were nice babies - like all others. Now they murdered a pregnant 18 years old mother on no other reason than it was easy to murder her. And that you damned asshole try to  misuse this deed of such an unbelievable titanic evilness for your own pseudo-political nonsense, shows only that you have lost every scale and balance.

Vade retro satana.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Maduro is an asshole. Trump is an asshole. Maduro is the bigger asshole. And you use here Commie propaganda, Nazi.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ...



And a little lesson in geography, "German". The idyllic Island Usedom, where this most bestialic murder had happened, is 350 miles far from the Bavarian border. My thoughts are with the family of Mary and everyone who knew her. Everyone in Usedom - or somewhere else in the world - could had been murdered instead of her too. The murderers just simple liked to see someone die in their horrifying drug dreams. And they did it. They saw her die. 
So ask yourselve how to fight against your own drug dreams. Or whatelse is the motivation for your violent fantasies? Where from do you get such mad ideas? You are not a German and you never will be a German - completely independent how many people you like to murder. Your whole ideas about Germans are more than only strange. We are friendly and humorful people - that's all. But we made our experiences in history. So you have only one real chance: Leave your wrong way! Stop it to be an entry point for the evil powers into our world.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


In fact, Maduro represents all the ideas that your murderous do-gooders claim to defend when they kill a young pregnant women. They even have an "equal opportunities for women ministry" and promote tolerance for gays like you. Only difference: They don´t allow irresponsible women to murder their unborn.
So, you are in line with Trump propaganda. I see now, how dangerous you really are as you are an uncritical government lapdog, who stands by as Maas helps Trump to starve 23 million Venezuelans.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


You remember people jumping off the "Open Arms" into the water in desperation? See how the criminal human smugglers of the "Open Arms" had their boat already deployed and staged the whole event:


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 23, 2019)

Bleipriester

Law breaker - you are the criminal. You have to live with all evil consequences of your own deeds - perhaps forever. So use the chance god gave you and change your self. Start now. You don't know, whether you have more than another 5 minutes to live. Don't waste this 5 minutes again.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester
> 
> Law breaker - you are the criminal. You have to live with all evil consequences of your own deeds - perhaps forever. So use the chance god gave you and change your self. Start now. You don't know, whether you have more than another 5 minutes to live. Don't waste this 5 minutes again.


So now God speaks through you? That´s really amazing.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester
> ...



Much more amazing would it be, when you would hear on your own, what god says to you. That's what you need to learn. Listen to god - and do not forget to speak with trustworthy persons about what you understood and/or misunderstood from his message. But never - completely independent what anyone says on this planet - fight against the life of anyone or anything - always fight for all and every life. God is life. If you don't believe in any form of transcendent spirituality and you are nevertheless able to hold your eyes open, then you know deep in your heart, that life is the most worthful form of matter in the whole cosmos. Who destroys a life, destroys a universe.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


As far as I know, boy fucking child traffickers are the good while I face eternal doom in hell.

See, since your accusations are nonsense and willful, you will be among those who will have to explain themselves.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 24, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


As well the man., who came 13 years ago from Syria to Switzerland and had murdered a boy in Germany - and also not the murder of an 18 years old  pregnant mother by the two 18 and 20 year old German drug addicts, have something to do with your totally strange political ideas about Germany and your rotten moral, liar. You made a clear call for mass-murder as an solution for your not existing problems. That's criminal.


> See, since your accusations are nonsense and willful, you will be among those who will have to explain themselves.


Let me say it this way: Someone told me a short time ago he is the expert in drugs, because he is using drugs since he is 12 years old. You remember me to him. But that's for me not a reason to use drugs nor to become a child trafficker, asshole, quadratic one.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> As well the man., who came 13 years ago from Syria to Switzerland and had murdered a boy - and also not the murder of an 18 years old  pregnant mother by the two 18 and 20 year old German drug addcits, have somehting to do with your totally strange political ideas about Germany and your rotten moral, liar. You made a clear call for mass-murder as an solution for your not existing problems. That's criminal.


I don´t think you have a clue about "my ideas about Germany". Those a great ideas, for example everyone would have the right to not to be harassed by do-gooders, who keep shoveling people in while we have millions of unemployed and housing space becomes rare.
Flüchtlinge: Bund kalkuliert bis 2020 mit rund 94 Milliarden Euro Kosten - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Politik
Angespannter Wohnungsmarkt: Stadt Köln sucht Wohnungen für Tausende Flüchtlinge

"Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen"
What have they done to fight the causes? Nothing.



zaangalewa said:


> Let me say it this way. Someone told me a short time ago he is the expert in drugs, because he uses drugs since he is 12 years. You remember me to him. But that's for me not a reason to use drugs nor to become a child trafficker, asshole, quadratic one.


He is certainly now an expert. A zombie but an expert. A pro-zomb, if you want. The same applies for those child traffickers. They are now child advertising experts.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 25, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > As well the man., who came 13 years ago from Syria to Switzerland and had murdered a boy - and also not the murder of an 18 years old  pregnant mother by the two 18 and 20 year old German drug addcits, have somehting to do with your totally strange political ideas about Germany and your rotten moral, liar. You made a clear call for mass-murder as an solution for your not existing problems. That's criminal.
> ...



A lot. But what do you do? You attack Germany with totally stupid nonsense.



> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Let me say it this way. Someone told me a short time ago he is the expert in drugs, because he uses drugs since he is 12 years. You remember me to him. But that's for me not a reason to use drugs nor to become a child trafficker, asshole, quadratic one.
> ...



No - not really. He is a man, who has to stop very urgent his misuse of drugs. When he will continue this wrong way then he will cause a lot of suffer for lots of people, specially for the people of his own family. Better he fights against his real enemy - his drugs and his wrong ideas - instead to see everywhere not existing enemies.



> The same applies for those child traffickers. They are now child advertising experts.



What a nonsense. You speak bullshit on reason to speak bullshit, preacher of hate.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Telling people about the lies of the smugglers does not eliminate the cause for example in Afghanistan.
Germany also did not partake in the war on terror.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 28, 2019)

zaangalewa 

Hast du bei dir schon Platz geschaffen, oder sind es wieder die Anderen, die euren Wahnsinn ausbaden dürfen?

Streit um Rettungsschiff: Bundesregierung will Eleonore-Flüchtlinge in beachtlicher Höhe aufnehmen


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> ... Telling people about the lies of the smugglers does not eliminate the cause for example in Afghanistan. Germany also did not partake in the war on terror.



You are a propagator of mass-murder. What's another expression for? Exactly: terrorist.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa
> 
> Hast du bei dir schon Platz geschaffen, oder sind es wieder die Anderen, die euren Wahnsinn ausbaden dürfen?
> 
> Streit um Rettungsschiff: Bundesregierung will Eleonore-Flüchtlinge in beachtlicher Höhe aufnehmen



You live in fear of some people from a single little ship? How mad are you really? Mad, more mad, most mad ... or mad like Bleipriester?

As far as I heard the federal republic likes to give a chance to live in Germany to the most of this 100 passengers and refugees of the ship Eleonore. They will get here a fair assessment of their application for political asylum. The real problem is not the solidarity with this few people. The real problem is the solidarity under the European nations. We need a common way like the three musketeers "one for all - all for one", anti-German and anti-European. And if you like to find a solution for your own not existing problems: Perhaps we should arrest you and bring you in a jail of the country which you hate most. Perhaps this will educate you, criminal from the century before last century.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa
> ...


Answer my Question.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh by the way. Sorry to all Brits. I never avoid a fight with a Nazi. But I'm sure our German army is much more ineffective than your British army.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You call this a question? You don't have place for questions and answers in your propagandistic brain full of bullshit. I see there only place for a silver bullet.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

But okay: You get your answer. It's a duty not to let drown human beings. I personally prefered the operation Sophia. Salvini is hopefully history now and Italy will become a serios nation again. So perhaps Italy will agree to continue with a mission like that. And we need a concept which helps Italy (and Greece) much more effective with all problems in context mediterranean sea ("mare nostrum").


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Well, you want to murder people again, domestic terrorist? You think you can put a "refugee" everywhere you have removed Germans from, racist?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> But okay: You get your answer. It's a duty not to let drown human beings. I personally prefered the operation Sophia. Salvini is hopefully history now and Italy will become a serios nation again. So perhaps Italy will agree to continue with a mission like that. And we need a concept which helps Italy (and Greece) much more effective with all problems in context mediterranean sea ("mare nostrum").


A lot of people drown here in Germany. Where´s your mission?


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > But okay: You get your answer. It's a duty not to let drown human beings. I personally prefered the operation Sophia. Salvini is hopefully history now and Italy will become a serios nation again. So perhaps Italy will agree to continue with a mission like that. And we need a concept which helps Italy (and Greece) much more effective with all problems in context mediterranean sea ("mare nostrum").
> ...



Good grief. It's really unbelievable what a totally stupid idiot you are and what a bullshit you use for your perfidious "arguments". What do you do with your brain? Stop it to use drugs - stop it to use alcohol. This problem in Germany is specially the problem that less and less children learn to swim in school any longer. And this has to do with the very expensive prices of public pools for school classes and swimming clubs and their swim teachers - and also for families. Normally one day a week for some hours all children from 6-8 should learn to swim in Germany.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



You know what a silver bullet is used for - or not? For living undeads, for demons, for monsters.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


So German children must drown because the money goes to the fucking "refugees".

Germany: Constitutional amendment required to save children from being buried by ramshackle schools


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


See post #213.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



What a bullshit. Unbelievable. When you waste your money by eating something then you don't have money to drink something?



> Germany: Constitutional amendment required to save children from being buried by ramshackle schools



Bullshit too. I'm sure Bavaria never will agree with a constitutional change for less rights of the federal states. We have in Germany 8.35 million pupils in general schooling. So €1 billion (sounds a lot) are only €120 per pupil. Makes €10 for every pupil per month. But it's only a single payment. €1 per pupil and year in a 10 years period (long term challenge) is a good calculation key in this case.  Sometimes the politicians in Berlin are very humorful. That's anyway money from the citizens for the citizens. Most people will only laugh about their will to change the constitution for a bribe of 1€ per pupil and year in a 10 years period. How stupid is this?

Much more easy solution. I like to see in every public bath at the board for prices: *Up to the size of 140 cm no child has to pay anything in this bath here.*


*


*


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 29, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No. If necessarry I will kill you with my own hands, Nazi. I let no one murder from you. Not as long as I am able to fight against you. And to say so is not in conflict with any law of Germany, Nazi. But to suggest to murder all refugees, all politicians and all helpers - specially in context of a normal political discussion, where lots of people are able to have lots of different opinions - this is a crime. You are threatening everyone, who has not your opinion, with mass-murder. That's not covered in Germany from the right of free opinion. That's terrorism.

I show you only what the consequences of your own wrong behavior will be in a worst case scenario, which I try to avoid by speaking with you here, although the chance is not big that you are able to activy your rationality.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Its you who claimed the kids don´t learn how to swim in school. Are you fooling yourself?


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You are the modern Witcher, the one with the silver bullets. And, way more important, you are not present to prevent them raping and murdering. You close your eyes and call Nazis those who don´t, hypocrite. Your silver bullet is for yourself.


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 30, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Stop it to use alcohol and drugs. Stop all contacts to a violent political terror szene.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 30, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


You can see in the Verfassungsschutzbericht, who is dangerous.


----------



## Litwin (Aug 30, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year


its crazy and irresponsible  , knowing what mongols do in Ukraine and Georgia


----------



## zaangalewa (Aug 30, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



I know you are dangerous.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


Did you have a nice working day?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 12, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> 
> Strength of British military falls for ninth year



Like France and Germany, Britain is lost to Islam.  Better tour the EU now before you have to wear the Hijab


----------



## Vagabond63 (Sep 13, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > European armies on the decline. Dwindling state and security. Core responsibility of the state: Ensure the rich get richer.
> ...



Yeah, right...fun fact, number of  actual purpose built Mosques in the UK =  240, although if you count "prayer rooms" and buildings converted for use as "mosques" the total rises to 1,500, number of churches in the UK = 16,000; number of Muslims in the UK = 2,800,000, number of practicing Christians = 32,000,000...we've even got close to 400,000 Jedis and growing. Bugger the Hijab, soon we'll be using the Force agasinst the "Evil Empire" across the pond.


----------



## zaangalewa (Sep 14, 2019)

Bleipriester said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Nazi propaganda. Remembers me to the caricatures of  "Der Stürmer" - the Nazi-paper which had teached the anti-Semitism, which had leaded ot he holocaust. You are from my point of view a "Gefährder", a potential attacker. This means we have to use the international anti terror laws in your case.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2019)

zaangalewa said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > zaangalewa said:
> ...


lol


----------

